# ADA Raffled Setup



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Two weeks ago my LFS had a booth at the Home & Garden Show and was giving away a complete setup. Now that setup sits right in my home. Speechless. Thanks Aquascape

Everything in the photo was given as is......


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

i have already got my co2 setup installed, and swapped out some plants. Everything should grow in place nicely.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, looks like a great setup....congratulations!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Dang...I'm jealous.  That is great that you got such a neat set-up as a raffle prize! Congrats!

-Dave


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, this is actually my first ADA tank. I have many other setups but nothing like this. When it comes to ADA it's a little pricey


----------



## jimmyjam (Dec 8, 2008)

really... did ADA have a setup there? or was it just part of some other venue? We have one here in toronto as well but I never knew they had aquascaping there


----------



## herefishyfishy (May 14, 2009)

Ho faka mean braddah your discus is like $1000!! ADA for life!!!


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


> really... did ADA have a setup there? or was it just part of some other venue? We have one here in toronto as well but I never knew they had aquascaping there


It was actually the Home and Garden show. My LFS is the only shop that distributes ADA products here in hawaii. You'd be suprise how big and popular aquascaping is here.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Dammit, I so wanted to win that setup but couldn't make it out to the show. Oh wells, at least it landed in a good home.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

I hate you... 

Congrats! That is a great set up.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Tobias said:


> I hate you...
> 
> Congrats! That is a great set up.


Thanks I guess, I'm pretty sure there where a lot of disappointed people. I herd some even filled out 100 raffled tickets. LOL


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

I plan to post updated photos, so I'll keep everyone updated. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

Some people are so lucky. Great setup.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's the update on my Tank. It's a litter overloaded with fishes but that's because I am redoing one of my other tanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very neat!! What a cool thing to win!


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Very neat!! What a cool thing to win!


I think you met him at the convention last year. His name is Jojo, well his shop was the one raffling the tank away. Might go down as the best thing I ever won.


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats!

Did you not use padding under the tank?

Discus in a two week old tank? That's brave.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you not use padding under the tank?
> 
> Discus in a two week old tank? That's brave.


Yeah I would have to agree, those discus being introduce into this new tank. But they seem to be doing fine and eating well so well have to see. I would of put them in my other planted tank but I ended up redoing the other tank to accompany this ADA setup. This setup put my other setup to shame. LOL


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jojo is great! Sure wish I could see his store. I have ordered plants from him before. My hubby and I want to go to Hawaii. His shop will definitely be one of our destinations! (Sounds nerdy even to me! lol)


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Jojo is great! Sure wish I could see his store. I have ordered plants from him before. My hubby and I want to go to Hawaii. His shop will definitely be one of our destinations! (Sounds nerdy even to me! lol)


I believe last week would of been good because it was his store's one year anniversary. They where raffling all sorts of stuff from tools, soil, and a full small ADA setup. Which he demonstrated before hand on planting and laying out features. Definitely if you ever visit you have to stop by his place.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

wow, what a great prize. That looks like it's coming along great as well!

manini (jojo) is da man!


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

hooha said:


> manini (jojo) is da man!


No complaint's there


----------

